# learning curve, need help bidding.



## ohara192 (Jan 27, 2012)

New to the site.
i was recently appoached by a customer of mine who iv done work for for years now at his 2 houses, he now wants me to put in a bid for his industrial park. i am a one man show with all residential plow accounts, this is my first year plowing on my own,as i used to work for a local company. This would be a seasonal contract that entails snow removal & sanding. Being so young, living in NH With no experiance on bidding this kind of lot i wanted to see what kind of feed back i would get.
i plow with a f350 powerstroke and a 8.5' stainless fisher v plow.
considering a skid with a push box or an enclosed cab tractor.

the industrial park consists of 4 connecting lots, 4 entrances and plenty of places to push snow. all pavement and most cars are out of the way between the hours of 5p.m and 7 a.m.

https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Prov...d,+Laconia,+Belknap,+New+Hampshire+03246&z=18


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

Hoo boy! That is a BIG job! 

If all you use is a pickup and a 8.5 V you'll be 3+ hours doing one complete push..probably more than that. I'd call it 4 hours...I would want $150 an hour (It's what I make on commercial lots here) so $600 per complete push. Then another $400 to sand/salt..so $1K every time I push and sand...then multiply that by 20 pushes a year @ a 3" trigger...and then add $1K for insurances...

I'd say ballpark $21,000 a year.

If you win it, you really need a wheel loader and a 14' pusher...

Good luck!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

How many plows per season? How much snow you get?


----------



## ohara192 (Jan 27, 2012)

based anywhere from 16-20 storms a season, in nh our winters are unpredictable, 2010-2011 we got pounded with snow, 2011-2012 we didnt have much at all, i tried looking up old snow accumulation records quickly via google and couldnt come back with any good sources.


----------



## ohara192 (Jan 27, 2012)

Thank you for the input, im working on some numbers to get a machine on site with a pusher, i believe the place is just a bit too overkill for my truck and plow.
Would love to here more peoples input.


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

One of my church parking lots is bigger than that and I can do it in 1.5hrs with an inch. 3 hours with 7 inches. Of course, I am using a Blizzard plow.


----------

